# Is temptation sin?



## bfrank (Aug 17, 2007)

If we are tempted...any any arena...pride, lust, covetousness, etc. Have we already sinned?

When the Lord Jesus was led away into the wilderness Matt 4:1, Mark 1:13, Luke 4:2...was not the original meaning, "peirazo", to test? In other words, was the Christ truly tempted? Did He ever for one millisecond have thoughts of misgiving? If Jesus is God...and HE IS!...then I would venture to say no. So, though He may have been led away to be tempted, He was not...He was tested.

That being said...when we make a correct decision after "mulling it over"...wavering from one side to the other...have we not already sinned? Did Abraham flinch when the Lord told him to sacrifice his son??? Or, was there instant obedience? Did Isaac wrestle with his dad...or, was there instant obedience?

Similarly, when we look at someone with hate or lust in our hearts have we not already committed the sin of murder or adultery...

Help me think through this one...


----------



## KMK (Aug 17, 2007)

Jam 1:12 Blessed is the man that endureth temptation: for when he is tried, he shall receive the crown of life, which the Lord hath promised to them that love him.

Actually, temptation is a blessing! (When it is endured)


----------



## larryjf (Aug 17, 2007)

We have to be more clear what we mean when we speak of being tempted.

If by tempted we mean that we want to sin, then we are talking of a different kind of temptation than that that our Lord went through (Mk 1:13).

If by tempted we mean that sin is trying to arouse our desire for it, but we do not actually desire it, and we trust in God to keep us from the sin, that is the type of temptation that i believe or Lord faced.

The first kind of temptation, that of wanting to sin, i believe is a sin (Mat 5:28).
The other kind is not a sin as our Lord Himself experienced it (Heb 4:15).


----------



## bfrank (Aug 17, 2007)

larryjf said:


> We have to be more clear what we mean when we speak of being tempted.
> 
> If by tempted we mean that we want to sin, then we are talking of a different kind of temptation than that that our Lord went through (Mk 1:13).
> 
> ...



I agree...that is why I differentiated the verbage as "testing and temptation". Jesus was God and was not tempted, but tested. We are sinful man and tempted all the day long. Perhaps that is why Jesus prayed..."Lead us not into temptation..." So, you would affirm that if we falter...even if we make the right choice...we've sinned?


----------



## weinhold (Aug 17, 2007)

"Evil into the mind of god or man 
May come and go, so unapproved, and leave
No spot or blame behind."

Paradise Lost, 5.117-19


----------



## bfrank (Aug 17, 2007)

weinhold said:


> "Evil into the mind of god or man
> May come and go, so unapproved, and leave
> No spot or blame behind."
> 
> Paradise Lost, 5.117-19



That is to say????


----------



## Gryphonette (Aug 17, 2007)

The desire to sin....assuming this is what you mean by 'temptation'....springs from our sin nature, so perhaps a more accurate way to think of it is that both the desire to sin, and the actual committing of a sin, are manifestations or out-workings of our sin nature.

It's definitely worse to _commit_ the sin, however. 

OTOH, since the desire to sin springs from a sin nature, and Christ had no sin nature, He never desired to sin in the sense of actually _wanting_ to steal, or _wanting_ to kill, or _wanting_ to gossip, etc.


----------



## larryjf (Aug 18, 2007)

bfrank said:


> I agree...that is why I differentiated the verbage as "testing and temptation". Jesus was God and was not tempted, but tested. We are sinful man and tempted all the day long. Perhaps that is why Jesus prayed..."Lead us not into temptation..." So, you would affirm that if we falter...even if we make the right choice...we've sinned?



Yes, i would consider it sin. And it seems our Lord would also...
[bible]Mat 5:28[/bible]
Sin is more than a matter of keeping physical laws, it is a matter of the heart. And that is where this kind of temptation, the desire for sin, comes from.


----------



## thekingsknight (Aug 18, 2007)

Hebrews 2:18; Hebrews 4:15


----------



## Wannabee (Aug 18, 2007)

James 1:13-15

13Let no one say when he is tempted, “I am tempted by God”; for God cannot be tempted by evil, nor does He Himself tempt anyone. 14But each one is tempted when he is drawn away by his own desires and enticed. 15Then, when desire has conceived, it gives birth to sin; and sin, when it is full-grown, brings forth death.


----------



## bfrank (Aug 19, 2007)

All very helpful...thanks


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 19, 2007)

My belief is that sinning requires one of 2 things:

1. dwelling in the temptation - luxuriating in the possibilities - considering the action

2. action

Christ did neither.


----------

